# Not To Be Missed Restaurants and Things to Do



## jclouie25 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Tuggers,

My husband and I are going to Hawaii in a couple weeks and will spend a weekdays on Kuaui, and 3 days on Oahu. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend "can't miss" restaurants, and maybe options that are not all super expensive. I know that generally speaking, everything costs more there, but what are the local "hole in a wall" places that can't be misse

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fisch (Sep 23, 2014)

jclouie25 said:


> Hi Tuggers,
> 
> My husband and I are going to Hawaii in a couple weeks and will spend a weekdays on Kuaui, and 3 days on Oahu. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend "can't miss" restaurants, and maybe options that are not all super expensive. I know that generally speaking, everything costs more there, but what are the local "hole in a wall" places that can't be misse
> 
> Thanks in advance!



For a "hole in the wall"  hit the snack shop on the side.

http://www.sueokastore.com/


----------



## artringwald (Sep 23, 2014)

jclouie25 said:


> Hi Tuggers,
> 
> My husband and I are going to Hawaii in a couple weeks and will spend a weekdays on Kuaui, and 3 days on Oahu. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend "can't miss" restaurants, and maybe options that are not all super expensive. I know that generally speaking, everything costs more there, but what are the local "hole in a wall" places that can't be misse
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Which area of Kauai are you staying? For pies, the best pies on the island are at The Right Slice. Our favorite restaurant is Duke's.


----------



## myoakley (Sep 23, 2014)

I second the nomination for Duke's at the Marriott Beach Club!


----------



## linsj (Sep 23, 2014)

If you do an advanced title search on Kauai restaurants, you'll find lots of recommendations.


----------



## myhrse11 (Sep 23, 2014)

Duke's is a definite. For a special dinner I would do Hukilau Lanai. A little pricey but affordable for a special occasion...


----------



## bobmcgraw (Sep 23, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Which area of Kauai are you staying? For pies, the best pies on the island are at The Right Slice. Our favorite restaurant is Duke's.



Ditto for both.  Also, great sandwiches at Deli & Bread Connection in Kukui Grove Shopping Center in Lihue.  Plus, give a Puka Dog a try!

For something that has a tropical atmosphere, hit up Keoki's Paradise at the Poipu Shopping Village.

The best pizza on the island is by Brick Oven Pizza in Kaleheo or Kapaa.  It's not cheap but it is really good!


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 23, 2014)

myhrse11 said:


> Duke's is a definite. For a special dinner I would do Hukilau Lanai. A little pricey but affordable for a special occasion...



Ditto for both.  Hukilau is like a trip back into the 70's/80's.  And the lounge music is usually pretty good as well.  Duke's is Duke's...don't go there for lunch as the menu is severely limited compared to dinner.


----------



## rifleman69 (Sep 23, 2014)

bobmcgraw said:


> Ditto for both.  Also, great sandwiches at Deli & Bread Connection in Kukui Grove Shopping Center in Lihue.  Plus, give a Puka Dog a try!
> 
> For something that has a tropical atmosphere, hit up Keoki's Paradise at the Poipu Shopping Village.
> 
> The best pizza on the island is by Brick Oven Pizza in Kaleheo or Kapaa.  It's not cheap but it is really good!



And yes Brick Oven Pizza is the best on the island by far!  You can actually get a deal if you eat early the first night you're there since you're still adjusting to the time difference.


----------



## cowboy (Sep 23, 2014)

La Spezia Restuarant in Koloa is the best on the Island, another good one is Casa de Amiche in Poipu.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2014)

We used to really like the Brick Oven, but were disappointed the last time they were there in July.  Service and quality have gone down, and prices have gone up.  They have fewer items on the buffet, your drink is no longer included, and the price went up on the buffet.

Our favorite place on Kauai is The Olympic Cafe, in Kapa'a, upstairs and across the street from the ABC Store - GREAT place for people watching.


----------



## slip (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll definitely second the Olyimpic Cafe. We walk there at least once or twice
When were on Kauai. We like to do some take out too while we're there so we
Can enjoy our lanai. We like to Pono Market and the Shrimp Station for take
Out. If your going to Brick Oven go for the buffet because that is more
Reasonable but like Denise says the choices aren't what they used to be.


----------



## BocaBoy (Sep 23, 2014)

myhrse11 said:


> *Duke's is a definite.*



Duke's at the Kauai Marriott Resort (upstairs dining room) is our favorite restaurant on Kauai and perhaps in all of Hawaii.  It has a fabulous salad bar in addition to wonderful food and (for Hawaii) somewhat reasonable prices for what you get.  It also has a wonderful ocean/bay view.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 24, 2014)

On Oahu go to Nico's Fish market for fresh fish. Lunch is a better value for $12.95 get a take out and eat it in the dining area.


----------



## zora (Sep 24, 2014)

On Kauai our favorite is The Tavern at Princeville. It's the 19th hole for Princeville golfers (so dress is casual) but it's by Roy Yamaguchi and so the food is kicked up a notch. Make reservations b/c it gets packed. 
www.tavernbyroy.com
On Oahu, if you want something different, go to the food trucks on Mililani St. next to the downtown post office monday thru Friday around the lunch hour. Today I got spare ribs adobo w/ garlic fried rice and toss salad ($7). 
There's lots of good food around, just depends on what your mouth is craving.


----------



## jsfletch (Sep 24, 2014)

We like Schooners at Pearl Harbor. Great view, lots of military, and food prices are military. I like the deep fried calamari. Wife likes the fresh mahi mahi salad.
The Arizona Burger is also a favorite.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 25, 2014)

jsfletch said:


> We like Schooners at Pearl Harbor. Great view, lots of military, and food prices are military. I like the deep fried calamari. Wife likes the fresh mahi mahi salad.
> The Arizona Burger is also a favorite.



The open air atmosphere is the reason to go.  Also, lunch is a lot better than later in the day because the sun will be in your face when it starts to set lower in the sky.  If you go to Arizona Memorial, this is walking distance after your tour.  They have a buffet lunch one day a week that is a very good deal, but I forget which day that is.


----------



## tillamookrn (Sep 26, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We used to really like the Brick Oven, but were disappointed the last time they were there in July.  Service and quality have gone down, and prices have gone up.  They have fewer items on the buffet, your drink is no longer included, and the price went up on the buffet.
> 
> Our favorite place on Kauai is The Olympic Cafe, in Kapa'a, upstairs and across the street from the ABC Store - GREAT place for people watching.



We LOVED the Olympic Cafe, ate there multiple times on our visit. We also loved Hanalei Gourmet.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 27, 2014)

zora said:


> On Kauai our favorite is The Tavern at Princeville. It's the 19th hole for Princeville golfers (so dress is casual) but it's by Roy Yamaguchi and so the food is kicked up a notch. Make reservations b/c it gets packed.
> www.tavernbyroy.com
> On Oahu, if you want something different, go to the food trucks on Mililani St. next to the downtown post office monday thru Friday around the lunch hour. Today I got spare ribs adobo w/ garlic fried rice and toss salad ($7).
> There's lots of good food around, just depends on what your mouth is craving.



My first and last experience at the Tavern:  As an appetizer they served cold, burned popcorn.  Not just to us but to everyone.  Maybe it was supposed to be Cajun Blackened Popcorn.  

Sterling


----------



## Fisch (Sep 28, 2014)

For our trip starting next week we will be hitting these locations:

Marks Place
Right Slice
Duke's
Hamura Saimen
Bubba's
Sueoka Store: Snack Shop
Keoki Paradise
Merriman’s Downstairs Café
Puka Dogs
Olympic Cafe
Pono Market
Tom Kats
Kalaheo Café & Coffee Company


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2014)

Fisch said:


> For our trip starting next week we will be hitting these locations:
> 
> Marks Place
> Right Slice
> ...



That's a good list, a lot of my favorites on there. I'll be there in two weeks.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 28, 2014)

Fisch said:


> For our trip starting next week we will be hitting these locations:
> 
> Marks Place
> Right Slice
> ...



Looks like a great list to me too. We haven't tried Mark's Place, but will put it on our list. Only 132 days until we get there.


----------



## Fisch (Sep 28, 2014)

slip said:


> That's a good list, a lot of my favorites on there. I'll be there in two weeks.



We'll be at the Point at Poipu until the 18th.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2014)

Fisch said:


> We'll be at the Point at Poipu until the 18th.



We'll be all over the first week, we have friends with us and they have never 
Been to Hawaii. I'll be posting, we may run into each other sometime.


----------

